
Five Reasons More Women Should Start Web 2.0 Startups - Mistone
http://www.promoterforce.com/blog/2007/06/04/five-reasons-more-women-should-start-web-20-startups/
======
Alex3917
5) Meg Whitman didn't start eBay.

4) See Paul Kedrosky's post about flaunting your age.

3) Since starting a web 2.0 business is mainly about discovering and
implementing something novel, the most similar academic measure would be the
number of papers published about novel ideas. While I know that women receive
more diplomas than men, it's completely unclear to me whether they are coming
up with the majority of the new ideas in the field. They might be, I just
don't know.

2) This seems like it would only help for women specific startups. How many
women specific startups are there left to create?

1) I believe that men are, compared with women, more likely to be competitive
as opposed to cooperative. That being said, only a very small subset of men
start Web 2.0 businesses, and I'm betting they are already much more
cooperative than average. At least this would make sense, since it having a
cooperative mindset would seem to be an advantage in putting together a
diverse team to create something of value.

That being said, women probably would do well to start more startups. I can
never understand why women complain that only 2% of fortune 500 CEOs are
female, instead of complaining that only 2% of high growth startups are
founded by women.

Also, it drives me nuts when I see girls I'm friends with buying business
books specifically for women. While I've never read one, I can't imagine they
are any good, at least compared to the normal Seth Godin / Guy Kawasaki / Paul
Graham / Joel on Software / etc. (If they were any good, men would read them
too. After all, it's the same process...)

~~~
Mistone
great points!

------
steve
A discerning feature of startups is that you don't have someone else telling
you what to do. Where else would women be on a more _equal_ footing with men?

More interesting would be a (non-charged) list of reasons as to what prevents
women from entering startups.

~~~
Mistone
Startups are an ideal environment for merit based working relationships.

any ideas on the suggested topic: what prevents women from entering startups?

~~~
Tichy
As stereotypical as it may sound: family? I think women are not as much under
pressure to succeed as men are. There tends to always be an 'easy' way out,
which is to have children and stay at home.

